# Shaq: Kobe couldn't do without me



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Story: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/06/23/shaq.rap.ap/index.html?eref=si_topstories



> During the two-minute video, a grinning O'Neal lurches through an improvised rap in which he skewers the Lakers' star, with whom he won three straight NBA titles from 2000-2002 while with Los Angeles.
> 
> "I was freestyling. That's all. It was all done in fun. Nothing serious whatsoever," O'Neal told ESPN.com Monday. "That is what MC's do. They freestyle when called upon. I'm totally cool with Kobe. No issue at all."


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x_kt6r5a5Ac&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x_kt6r5a5Ac&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm a Kobe hater... but Kobe made it to the Finals with Gasol and Odom... Shaq couldnt get past the first round with Nash and Amare. Shaq should shut up. :biggrin:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Aye, not what we were expecting Shaq's offseason to start off as. I sincerely hope he puts in the work to get into "better shape", lets say. We need him to be injury free otherwise we will sport the Diaw-Amare frontcourt. Looks like Shaq is too busy at the moment.

On that note, i wonder how Boris is going. This guy is a bigger part of our team now, and he needs to regain his triple double perfomance of past and show aggressiveness out there, so hopefully he is making some progress in that regards and also will come back in shape please.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> I'm a Kobe hater... but Kobe made it to the Finals with Gasol and Odom... Shaq couldnt get past the first round with Nash and Amare. Shaq should shut up. :biggrin:


Swear to God, I said that yesterday morning when I heard it.



bircan said:


> i wonder how Boris is going. This guy is a bigger part of our team now, and he needs to regain his triple double perfomance of past and show aggressiveness out there, so hopefully he is making some progress in that regards and also will come back in shape please.


Before thinking about that... wait until after the Draft tomorrow. He could be traded very easily. We'll see alot about our team's future after tomorrow.


----------

